# Best way to use RCI Points



## sewreadit (Mar 2, 2009)

Everytime I try to use points I get frustrated.   Any suggestions on best way to book, how far ahead is necessary to get gold accommandations?

Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 2, 2009)

*Instant Exchange.*

Our favorite way of using RCI Points is _Instant Exchange_ -- no more than 9*,*000 points for a full-week reservation at any RCI Weeks timeshare that's still up for grabs when there's no more than 45 days to go before check-in.

_Instant Exchange_ is no help for people who plan vacations way ahead. 

But it's outstanding for people who can plan vacations at short notice, & for folks (like us) who like off-season timeshare vacationing. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Latravel (Mar 2, 2009)

ditto for me.  I've reserved some really nice vacations (Tahoe, Carlsbad) using the last minute travel option for 9000 points.  5 weeks is plenty of time for my family to get ready for a vacation.  Keep in mind the 1 in 4 rule applies to these types of reservations (weeks), so if you go once, you can't go back for 4 more years.

I've also planned 5nt stays in NYC with my points just by searching by resort code.  If I search via region, not all hotels show up.  I planned those 4 months in advance but they cost a lot more points since I reserved in advance.


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 2, 2009)

*RCI points reservation*

If you are looking in Points inventory you need to book at the earliest window available to get the largest number of resorts since points are usually automatically issued 12-13 months ahead.  For your home resort you can book starting at 12 months ahead (usually 13 months for your deeded week thorugh your resort before it is deposited into points).  If you have other resorts in your Home group or want a different size unit or more than or less than a whole week at your home group or home resort, you can book 11 months ahead.  For other resorts you can book at 10 months ahead.  
It may be best to check the check in days of the week for the resorts you are looking at and check on the first day of availability.

To get what you are looking for in Weeks inventory you have to check often or call to start a search.  Weeks appear when they are deposited if they are not grabbed by an ongoing search.  For the best trading power with Weeks in RCI many per other posts deposits are often made around the 13-15 month period.  Checking Weeks inventory in that range might net "better" resorts.

Good Luck.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 2, 2009)

With RCI Points resorts, it is up to ten months ahead.


----------



## melwarnell09 (Mar 6, 2009)

*Frustrated about points too*

I am a newbie, just signed in today.  I am so glad to find others who are frustrated by this points system.  I received the same notice from RCI about the 1 penny per point to save points.  We are a family with 4 kids hard for my husband and I to get a sitter so the two of us can get away.  We always end up trying to plan a trip for our Anniversary April 10th, impossible to get a late booking due to Spring Breaks.  I am so frustrate we have 103,360, 16,000 or so are due to expire July 09 if we don't use them.  I just want a romantic get away approx 3 nights to the FL. Keys.  I have tons of questions.  1st) What is Instant Exchange.  I called RCI to ask if we could use points for Last Call or Extra Vacations and they said no.  Also, it is so unfair that when you search under points system you find a lot less avail. reservations than you do when you search under Last Call or Extra Vacations and they can only be paid for in Cash and only for a whole week.  I am so confused.  If you can shed any light on this I would really appreciate it.  Just to add we are Owners at the Mizner, in Weston, FL.  were weeks owners first then converted to points we get 86,000 each year.  Can you sell extra points to other owners or transfer them to other owners for $$$.  Help, Newbie.


----------



## melwarnell09 (Mar 6, 2009)

AwayWeGo said:


> Our favorite way of using RCI Points is _Instant Exchange_ -- no more than 9*,*000 points for a full-week reservation at any RCI Weeks timeshare that's still up for grabs when there's no more than 45 days to go before check-in.
> 
> _Instant Exchange_ is no help for people who plan vacations way ahead.
> 
> ...


Away we go, can you help me understand Instant Exchange, do you know if it is available in RCI.  I am so new to this I hope I am posting correctly I apologize if not.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 6, 2009)

*Instant Exchange Is Outstanding.*




melwarnell09 said:


> Away we go, can you help me understand Instant Exchange, do you know if it is available in RCI.


_Instant Exchange_ is available _only_ in RCI -- RCI _Points,_ that is. 

It works like this -- 

You join up with RCI Points.  You log on to the RCI Points web site.  You select _RCI Points Vacations_.  Then you click on _RCI Weeks Reservation_.  Whatever's available for check in within 45 days -- any size, any quality rating, any location -- will be no more than 9*,*000 points for the whole week, sometimes less.  (Every Instant Exchange we've done has been 7*,*500 points.) 

For straight-points reservations -- i.e., RCI Points _Standard Resrvations_ -- there is _no_ reduction in the points value even if the reservation is made tonight for check in tomorrow.  Go figure. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 6, 2009)

Yes, you can rent your points to another RCI Points member.  I don't believe there is any RCI charge to transfer the fees to another member's account, either.  

The instant exchanges are easy to search for , just look in an area you want to go, but being set on a very specific place and date can be difficult to get.  April 10th is also Easter weekend.  Many people have spring break over Easter week.  




melwarnell09 said:


> I am a newbie, just signed in today.  I am so glad to find others who are frustrated by this points system.  I received the same notice from RCI about the 1 penny per point to save points.  We are a family with 4 kids hard for my husband and I to get a sitter so the two of us can get away.  We always end up trying to plan a trip for our Anniversary April 10th, impossible to get a late booking due to Spring Breaks.  I am so frustrate we have 103,360, 16,000 or so are due to expire July 09 if we don't use them.  I just want a romantic get away approx 3 nights to the FL. Keys.  I have tons of questions.  1st) What is Instant Exchange.  I called RCI to ask if we could use points for Last Call or Extra Vacations and they said no.  Also, it is so unfair that when you search under points system you find a lot less avail. reservations than you do when you search under Last Call or Extra Vacations and they can only be paid for in Cash and only for a whole week.  I am so confused.  If you can shed any light on this I would really appreciate it.  Just to add we are Owners at the Mizner, in Weston, FL.  were weeks owners first then converted to points we get 86,000 each year.  Can you sell extra points to other owners or transfer them to other owners for $$$.  Help, Newbie.


----------



## jbiza (Mar 6, 2009)

Lehigh Resort Club # 0101 (check reviews) is available right now as an instant exchange for 7,500 pts. on 4/11-4/18. 1BR 4/4.

There are other FL resorts available using a standard pts. reservation around that time for ~ the 16,000 pts. you mention for 3 nts. although the Keys does not appear to be available.

You CAN get some good trips with the flexibility of pts.
(Btw, Cabo looks really good as an instant exchange.... )


----------



## Steve NH (Mar 7, 2009)

AwayWeGo said:


> Our favorite way of using RCI Points is _Instant Exchange_ -- no more than 9*,*000 points for a full-week reservation at any RCI Weeks timeshare that's still up for grabs when there's no more than 45 days to go before check-in.
> 
> _Instant Exchange_ is no help for people who plan vacations way ahead.
> 
> ...



Wow - never tried the last minute deals thru  points - always used the weeks acccount.

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## melwarnell09 (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks for the great! Explanation on Instant Exchange I will try it.  Thanks so much...Mel


----------



## riverside (Mar 8, 2009)

Latravel said:


> ditto for me.  I've reserved some really nice vacations (Tahoe, Carlsbad) using the last minute travel option for 9000 points.  5 weeks is plenty of time for my family to get ready for a vacation.  Keep in mind the 1 in 4 rule applies to these types of reservations (weeks), so if you go once, you can't go back for 4 more years.




I hadn't heard of this.  Does this mean that if I book a 9,000 point vacation at ANY resort that I can't go back for 4 years?  I thought there were just specific resorts that had the 1 in 4 rule.


----------



## philsfan (Mar 8, 2009)

riverside said:


> I hadn't heard of this.  Does this mean that if I book a 9,000 point vacation at ANY resort that I can't go back for 4 years?  I thought there were just specific resorts that had the 1 in 4 rule.



There are specific resorts and resort families, such as the Mayan Palace/Grand Mayans and the Grand Pacific Resorts, that have 1 in 3 or 4 or 5 rules.


----------



## riverside (Mar 8, 2009)

Keep in mind the 1 in 4 rule applies to these types of reservations (weeks), so if you go once, you can't go back for 4 more years.


I know that some resorts have a 1 in 4 rule.  However Latravel makes it sound like ALL 9,000 point reservations have the 1 in 4 rule.  I had never heard of that and wondered if it were true.


----------



## happymum (Mar 9, 2009)

riverside said:


> However Latravel makes it sound like ALL 9,000 point reservations have the 1 in 4 rule.  I had never heard of that and wondered if it were true.




No, the 1 in 4/5 still only applies to those resorts or groups that have that restriction in their Weeks exchanges.


----------

